# Ebay Purchase From Lakeshore?



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone here buy an Outback from Lakeshore RV off of Ebay? I just found their Ebay store and see some really good prices (I think). Are there any hidden costs? How was delivery? Did you have an PDI issues?

I may be posting my popup for sale . . .


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What is the link?


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I purchased mine from lakeshore via the internet before they were on Ebay. Very easy to deal with and no hidden costs. We arrived filled out our paper work and were on our way in about 2 hours. I drove 5 hours and saved about 4k from the dealer who is 7 miles from my house. I would do it again next time.

Dan


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I bought from Lakeshore on ebay and was happy with the purchase. I do remember some hidden costs beyond tax but can't remember exactly how much. My overall deal was still better than I could get around here.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey Oregon Camper, action

I did a search on ebay for "Outback Travel Trailer" and got 8 results, but on that page was a link to Lakeshores' ebay store.

Try this:

http://search.stores.ebay.com/LAKESHORE-RV...trailerQQsofpZ0


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

I just ordered from Lakeshore and they have a "processing fee" of about $175. Other than tax, I was told there are no other fees.

Good lcik in your search.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey s'more!

Love your avitar! It makes me hungry just looking at it!








Any chance you will be able to join us at the Spring Rally?
We can alway use another smore gourmet!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## richnkristy (Apr 10, 2005)

We bought from Lakeshore and had it delivered to us down here in the Florida panhandle. Had no problems and even with delivery charge it was far cheaper than the local dealer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

s said:


> Hey Oregon Camper, action
> 
> I did a search on ebay for "Outback Travel Trailer" and got 8 results, but on that page was a link to Lakeshores' ebay store.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link... action


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey PDXDoug,

you see it's like this ..... I too have my new TT on order with Lakeshore. Just spoke with Marci today and she says it's just been received on her lot. Now I just have to carve out a week and a half from my work schedule to go get it. I should have it here by the end of April, and if I do, I'd love to hang out with you guys for a weekend. We'll see ???

action


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey justlookin action ,

If you end up purchasing an Outback, you'll have to modify your name.

Maybe justcampin'

or

justlookin4anotherplace2gocampingwithmynewbeautifuloutback

Hmm .... is that too long ???

action


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

justlookin said:


> Anyone here buy an Outback from Lakeshore RV off of Ebay? I just found their Ebay store and see some really good prices (I think). Are there any hidden costs? How was delivery? Did you have an PDI issues?
> 
> I may be posting my popup for sale . . .
> 
> ...


I purchased my Outback directly from Hunter at Lakeshore-RV two months ago. Their website site is http://www.lakeshore-rv.com

Like Mike, there was only the $175 doc charge. Lots of people had good luck with Lakeshore-RV. Not sure how far you're from MI, but the transportation cost is really the only issue.

We're planning to pickup our unit as part of our vacation.

BaseCamp


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I love this forum! What a great resource for shoppers and owners alike.

Our family has done the popup thing for a couple years now, and my wife and I are ready for the hard sides. I'm close to Nashville, TN, so I'm a good distance from Lakeshore, so I'll compare them to my nearest local dealer.

I first have to sell my popup. I'll post a few ads, including here, to see if I have some nibbles. If you know anyone looking for an almost new, mod'ed-to-the-max 2005 Jayco 1206, direct them to the For Sale page here at Outbackers and at PopUpExplorer.com. I'll pop it up and take some pictures and hopefully have an ad posted soon!


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

I just bought our new 29fbhs from Hunter directly. Also bought our last 5er from Jon. good people to work with.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Also bought from Hunter at Lakeshore, no problems here !!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Bought my 27 from John almost a year ago. No problems at all.

I think LakeShore should do something for this site with all the people we have sent their way.

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I wonder if it is cheaper to buy directly from them versus going through eBay. eBay charges fees that Lakeshore would have to pass on or eat.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

7heaven said:


> I wonder if it is cheaper to buy directly from them versus going through eBay. eBay charges fees that Lakeshore would have to pass on or eat.
> [snapback]85243[/snapback]​


Bet they are on a strict diet - won't EAT anything


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

s said:


> Hey PDXDoug,
> 
> you see it's like this ..... I too have my new TT on order with Lakeshore. Just spoke with Marci today and she says it's just been received on her lot. Now I just have to carve out a week and a half from my work schedule to go get it. I should have it here by the end of April, and if I do, I'd love to hang out with you guys for a weekend. We'll see ???
> 
> ...


Even if the new Outback hasn't arrived yet, we'll let ya' attend as a "soon to be Outbacker"

Hope you make it...


----------



## dwciardi (Mar 3, 2006)

7heaven said:


> I wonder if it is cheaper to buy directly from them versus going through eBay. eBay charges fees that Lakeshore would have to pass on or eat.
> [snapback]85243[/snapback]​


I was just about ready to hit the "Buy It Now" (BIN) button (because even the BIN was about $8,000+ less than a local dealer!) for the Outback 31RQS when I thought - well - let me call Hunter and see if there are ANY OTHER COSTS associated with that $20,499.

When I called, I was advised that the ONLY other cost was the $170.00 documentation fee! I IMMEDIATELY bought the Outback 31RQS!! My invoice says $20,669!! (Plus an extra $20.00 for an air conditioner cover)









We go to pick it up ourselves (from FL) at the end of this month. Although we've had another trailer, we wanted to be able to participate in the walk-through - that's why we're going to get it rather than have it delivered!

Hunter is GREAT to deal with!! Any questions I have, I send him an e-mail - and every single e-mail has been answered within 24 hours! Great salesperson, great company. Sorry we didn't find them sooner. It's because of this reasonable price that we are able to buy the Outback. Two dealers in Florida were pricing this coach at $28,995!!

New member: Dana - Vero Beach, FL


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the great deal, and the great trailer!!!

Welcome to the site.

Post often, and update your signature so we know where you are from, and what you have...(TT and TV)

Welcome again!! action action

Steve


----------



## Cajun Duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Lakeshore is where I'll go to get my next Outback. Just for grins what is the per mile charge to have one delivered from there? I'm thinking I'd meet them halfway or something.

Another thought is to start a business driving those things down here. The average cost differential is $5000 between Lakeshore and the dealer in Houston, TX.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

They told me it would be 1320.00 to ship to north florida. Still cheaper than local.


----------



## Auggie2337 (Apr 23, 2006)

Anybody know what the 28RSDS is going for now. Getting prices all over the board and willing to travel?


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I bought my '06 28 RSDS from Marci at Lakeshore on 4/1/06 for $17,849.

Current price may not be exactly the same, I know that material prices keep going up. Give Marci a call, tell her that Mark from Oregon sent you.


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

Purchased from Hunter also - a few issues:

- Hunter recommended the 800# Reese hitch (I opted for the 1200#)
- Lakeshore installed the water filter incorectly and it also leaked
- The service rep spent more time pushing the extended contract then explaining anything else during the PDI.

All-in-all I got a good price from Lakeshore - but they just push the units through as fast as they can.

LS


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Travelers said:


> Purchased from Hunter also - a few issues:
> 
> - Hunter recommended the 800# Reese hitch (I opted for the 1200#)
> - Lakeshore installed the water filter incorectly and it also leaked
> ...


I'm glad you said it, because i felt the same way. Great trailer, great Price. But the PDI was more about getting me to buy stuff, especially that waste of money Extended Waranty, and less about showing me my new trailer.

It almost got nasty, but once they realized I wasn't going anywhere until I was comfortable with the trailer they stayed on subject.

I guess that's how they hope to make more money, but I would warn others to be cautious. Lakeshore just pushes out the trailers at great prices and then pressures you to get other stuff you may not need.

Mike


----------



## RonDon (Apr 10, 2006)

FridayYet? said:


> Travelers said:
> 
> 
> > Purchased from Hunter also - a few issues:
> ...


Hi,

my husband and I just got our 23KRS delivered from Lakeshore on Thursday of last week. Delivery to California is approx $2,500, still a bargain compared to other local dealer prices. The service manager even tried to encourage the extended warranty purchase - over the phone! When we told him "no thank you" based on the fact that there are numerous exclusions, he said "hmm. I should look that up"!

Can I just say "Thanks" to everyone here for being so candid with the pro's and con's of the Outback. We were already sold on the design, but felt much more comfortable with our purchase after our research led us to this website.


----------



## J&B (Jan 15, 2006)

My two cents....
I used Lakeshore prices to negiotiate prices on 2 outbacks with my local dealer. My local dealer came within $500 to the Lakeshore price. I'm sure most know this already....Lakeshore will not take trade in's. I did not want to mess around with selling my units on my own so the trade in thing was important to me.
My dealer expressed frustration with Lakeshore because they sell the units but other dealers get stuck with service issues. I have had some new unit bugs which my dealer happily took care of. If your local dealer won't come close then walk away.


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

A quote I recieved from Lakeshore for a 25RSS was by far the cheapest. A 2006 25RSS delivered to the Portland, OR area was quoted at 18.7K. If you base this on the eBay pricing of 16.4K for the trailer, this is about 2.3K for S/H. Registration fees, tags, etc. would be extra.

The lowest local price that I can find locally is 20.3K. Based on the feedback recieved from local shops on how they handle service needs, you have to determine if the $1600 savings is worth the potential hassles you may recieve if you do need any warranty work. Of course, if it were a 5K difference as some of the folks have mentioned, I think it would be well worth the risk to go with Lakeshore.

Thoughts?



RonDon said:


> FridayYet? said:
> 
> 
> > Travelers said:
> ...


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

lakeshore is good to work with if your local.
we spent 4 hours on are walk thru on the new outback and are last 5er
they push the extra but stop after i told them no.
they also offered exteras at cost for 30 or 60 days cant quit remember
they do take trades on in door sales they give me almost what i paid 4 years ago
on by old 5er.
Ebay sales are different i was looking at a unit out of ohio and when i talked to a local dealer about the same unit he said cant match price and will service only after local sales custamers are taken care of.
Good luck and enjoy.

jerry


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

J&B said:


> I'm sure most know this already....Lakeshore will not take trade in's. I did not want to mess around with selling my units on my own so the trade in thing was important to me.
> [snapback]108693[/snapback]​


Actually, I know that Lakeshore DOES take trade in's. One of the first things Hunter asked when we were working out details for my 27RSDS was whether I had a trade-in or not, which I did, and which was then worked into the deal. My old trailer was paid off already, don't know if that makes any difference or not.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

FridayYet? said:


> Travelers said:
> 
> 
> > Purchased from Hunter also - a few issues:
> ...


I spent a couple hours doing the PDI when I picked up my 27RSDS at Lakeshore and the tech was very friendly and helpful. They did offer some extras, a couple which I had them do but most which I declined, and there was no pressure from the tech. The extended warranty of course was offered (as it will be just about anywhere you buy) but I declined and that was that. Really not any different than all the "extras" a car salesman will offer you (life insurance/credit insurance/extended warranty, etc.). You know they're going to offer it, you know you're going to decline, and that's that.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

We are meeting our 27rsds from Lakeshore in Missoula on the 19th. Marci has been nothing but fantastic. I have called her like a zillion times and she is always friendly and helpful. I called her before I ever bid.After bidding and winning she never pushed any extras. Simply faxed me a list and asked if I wanted to add anything ( I did). They are even going to pull to scales before it leaves to head this way, I have obsession with wanting to know the weight, so much controversy so I must know before I get it! will it be the 5800 dry weight listed or ??? hmmm...we could start a guess the weight contest. Marci said it's 5700(it hasn't been weighed yet) , some of the forum people have indicated to expect lots more.Keystone even wants me to email them when I know.

Ok, so we won't get the walkthrough but I asked if they would video tape one for me. She said the guy is going to try to do that for me. I am concerned because everyone says how they spent hours on walk thru. Is it that Outbacks are complicated or some are just first time users? Well, anyway , be thinking of us on the 19th in an rv park in Missoula, Montana "winging" it! if you hear a bad word, it's Rick!
















(ps) when deciding shipping location, we had option to pay along with trailer or pay driver when he arrived.


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

tlm said:


> Ok, so we won't get the walkthrough but I asked if they would video tape one for me. She said the guy is going to try to do that for me. I am concerned because everyone says how they spent hours on walk thru. Is it that Outbacks are complicated or some are just first time users?
> 
> [snapback]108780[/snapback]​


The biggest benefit we gained from our walkthrough was learning how to use the systems in the trailer and learning some best practices from the service manager. Of course, the other reason is to find any build issues.

Think of it in these terms. You are not buying a trailer, you are buying a house (on wheels, no less). There are the same systems in a trailer that you find in a house, for the most part. There are a hundred places to find issues. We found issues on our walkthrough (like an improperly sealed roof and some small electrical issues).

Before camping in it, make sure you walk through the unit and TRY EVERYTHING OUT. Try the A/C, the heat, every sink. Fill the fresh water tank and try the water pump. CHECK INSIDE AND OUTSIDE FOR PLUMBING LEAKS. Get the hose, pour water on the roof and look for leaks inside. Try the shower and look for leaks there (our shower was not properly sealed, soaking the carpet).

Make sure your slideout(s) work properly and do not leak!!!

Also, check the propane system for leaks. Make sure the fridge and water heater ignite properly on the propane.

I think you get my gist. Oh, and put some water in your gray tank(s) and test the dump valves (before you use the trailer) to make sure the valves are labeled properly (Gilligan is still working in the factory, we just aren't sure where he is on the line). Oh, and make sure the valves are closed before you put anything in the black or gray tanks (ours came with the valves open, much to my consternation).

I know this is a lot, but experience is king, and there is a lot of experience on this forum. I think we all have our share of issues that weren't caught until we were camping (a frustrating event).

I hope this helps!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

sure appreciate the input and advice. We will take supplies for just in case situations.We have had tent trailer and 24 foot coachmen and had zero problems with either one...hope this one proves to be the same








Could be testing Rick's patience and he is a patient man...
10 more days!

quote=proffsionl,May 9 2006, 07:13 AM]


tlm said:


> Ok, so we won't get the walkthrough but I asked if they would video tape one for me. She said the guy is going to try to do that for me. I am concerned because everyone says how they spent hours on walk thru. Is it that Outbacks are complicatedÂ or some are just first time users?
> 
> [snapback]108780[/snapback]​


The biggest benefit we gained from our walkthrough was learning how to use the systems in the trailer and learning some best practices from the service manager. Of course, the other reason is to find any build issues.

Think of it in these terms. You are not buying a trailer, you are buying a house (on wheels, no less). There are the same systems in a trailer that you find in a house, for the most part. There are a hundred places to find issues. We found issues on our walkthrough (like an improperly sealed roof and some small electrical issues).

Before camping in it, make sure you walk through the unit and TRY EVERYTHING OUT. Try the A/C, the heat, every sink. Fill the fresh water tank and try the water pump. CHECK INSIDE AND OUTSIDE FOR PLUMBING LEAKS. Get the hose, pour water on the roof and look for leaks inside. Try the shower and look for leaks there (our shower was not properly sealed, soaking the carpet).

Make sure your slideout(s) work properly and do not leak!!!

Also, check the propane system for leaks. Make sure the fridge and water heater ignite properly on the propane.

I think you get my gist. Oh, and put some water in your gray tank(s) and test the dump valves (before you use the trailer) to make sure the valves are labeled properly (Gilligan is still working in the factory, we just aren't sure where he is on the line). Oh, and make sure the valves are closed before you put anything in the black or gray tanks (ours came with the valves open, much to my consternation).

I know this is a lot, but experience is king, and there is a lot of experience on this forum. I think we all have our share of issues that weren't caught until we were camping (a frustrating event).

I hope this helps!!!








[snapback]108813[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tlm said:


> We are meeting our 27rsds from Lakeshore in Missoula on the 19th.
> 
> Ok, so we won't get the walkthrough but I asked if they would video tape one for me. She said the guy is going to try to do that for me. I am concerned because everyone says how they spent hours on walk thru. Is it that Outbacks are complicated or some are just first time users? Well, anyway , be thinking of us on the 19th in an rv park in Missoula, Montana "winging" it! if you hear a bad word, it's Rick!
> 
> ...


Are you collecting it at Brett's RV or just some wide spot in the road? If at Brett's you should still be able to talk to Marci and arrange to allow you a walk though at Brett's and then if there is anything that needs immediate attention you "may" be able to get it done there.

Also you could always stop in CdA and we could have a beer or two and look it over. Are you planning to drive straight through from Missoula back to Tri-Cities or camp a night or two on the way?


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

One thing that I've noticed at Lakeshore is that their prices change with the salesperson - Marci vs. Hunter vs. ???

Prices also change with month purchased and type of purchase - EBay sales vs. direct sales.

Should we start doing the un-thinkable and start listing the prices everyone pays for their TT/accessories on this site by dealer so that new buyers have something to work with?

Just a thought.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi! thanks for the offer to stop in at cdln, I will encourage Rick to do that, we could meet you somewhere, that would sure be nice. If you want to pm me with info and a number to reach you Sunday the 21st when we leave, that would be great! We are having it delivered to Jim and Mary's RV park, it's a very nice park.It's across from the KOA. The rv park said it would be fine, nice people.It arrives between 8 and 10 in the morning on Saturday the 20th and then the fun begins, figuring it all out!IF all goes well, we'll head home Sunday morning sometime.I am praying to the trailer Gods that all goes well.
I don't know if Bretts would do it, we didn't buy from them but had priced their trailers over the phone.They may not like that we didn't buy theirs, know what I mean? I am expecting that the local dealer may not be overly ecstatic if and when we need their services, but Y-Guy lives here and says he knows them pretty well, so perhaps that will help. 
We would love to meet you somewhere in Cdln, that would be great and thanks for offering! keep in touch.Tawnya



CamperAndy said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> > We are meeting our 27rsds from Lakeshore in Missoula on the 19th.
> ...


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

We were working with Lakeshore before buying from Russ Dean in Pasco WA. Lakeshore was at 16,500 for a 26RS + 2,359 or so in shipping( to central WA). Russ Dean came in at a lower price than the combined trailer/shipping cost from Lakeshore. We were fine with and we have a local dealer (well 110 miles) to work with. Our experience with Lakeshore was very postive (unlike a few of the other local dealers here in WA).


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I went back and found my e-mail from Lakeshore (Marci). I did the math and I beat their price by $622 so they are not always the best price. Now if it was not for the high price for shipping than Lakeshore would be hard to beat.

I wonder how well the local dealers really take care of units that were bought from Lakeshore than brought to them for warrenty work.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wish Lakeshore would open a location out here in the PNW...


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

What you need to keep in mind when comparison shopping for the best price is that you need to check multiple sites. My experience has shown that Lakeshore RV's prices are substantially lower when you query the year, make, and model through www.morervs.com than through their own website.

When you think of this it actually makes sense from a business perspective. Usually the prices on their own website blow out the competition so if you are still saving money you'll be a happy camper, right? However, on morervs.com they are competing against other dealers and thus sharpen their pencil. I have easily seen prices that are more than 10% less on morervs.com than their own website so definitely check it out.

In my case they honored the morervs.com price to the penny. Add $175 processing charge and you have your price except for sales tax or delivery charges if you are not going to pick it up there.


----------

